# transfer files using command prompt



## irish27289 (Mar 13, 2010)

ok i have a problem. i need to retrieve all my files from my hard drive on my laptop but the problem is something has happened to the laptop and it wont boot up. i can only get into command prompt. how can i transfer all my files to an external drive using command prompt.. 


thanksray:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

use the XCOPY command. Only copy user profile folders - not \Windows, \Program Files, etc. . .

Assuming drive f: is the external drive - 

Command to copy Documents, Favorites, Music, Pictures, etc... folders to drive f: - 

```
[font=lucida console]
xcopy "%userprofile%" "f:\userfiles" /i /s /y
[/font]
```
Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## irish27289 (Mar 13, 2010)

do i put in the name of userprofile or do i put in exactly as it says it below??

and yes f is the drive






jcgriff2 said:


> Hi -
> 
> use the XCOPY command. Only copy user profile folders - not \Windows, \Program Files, etc. . .
> 
> ...


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

type in cmd box - 

*whoami /user*

Does YOUR username appear?


----------



## irish27289 (Mar 13, 2010)

no it just say its not recognized as an internal or external command,,, 




jcgriff2 said:


> type in cmd box -
> 
> *whoami /user*
> 
> Does YOUR username appear?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Exactly what command prompt are you at - logged onto Windows or are you in OS installation?


----------



## irish27289 (Mar 13, 2010)

ok what it is. laptop loads up but goes into window staartup repair but cant not find the problem so therefore i can get into command prompt from that. it seems something has happened to the bios aswell as i can get into the bios menu on startup at all... i rly jst need my files off this and then ill just wipe it...




jcgriff2 said:


> Exactly what command prompt are you at - logged onto Windows or are you in OS installation?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Try the Windows System Restore option from the repair screen.


----------



## libertyfighter (Mar 9, 2010)

Thats the problem I had.... System Restore doesn't help. It simply just wastes valuable time that you should be using to do everything you can to fix the laptop.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

I use system restore frequently on XP, Vista & Windows 7 systems and outside of XP, have rarely, if ever experienced a problem.


----------



## libertyfighter (Mar 9, 2010)

I know that Jc, but I meant that system restore doesn't fix the problem that the thread author is describing. Refer to my thread where it finally got fixed but only through some serious getting down and dirty with the command prompt.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, what you need to do is remove the laptop HDD and use an enclosure or connector to USB it into another computer then you can remove the data you want, also Virus scan the data before transfer, your local computer shop can help here.


----------

